# Pipe light replacement for trailer?



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Run a good ground wire all the way to the hitch connection. The ground wire rubbing the trailer should have no bearing as it is ground rubbing ground. Once you establish a good ground, then check for voltage or check your light. If you have voltage and the light doesn't work, try another light.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

I also need one of the lights. Any info appreciated in advance.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

It does not matter LED, Incandescent, candle or torch....trailer lights suck, they will always suck, and your going to have to maintain and change them.
Follow the "ground" guidance in this and search other threads. IF you will run a dedicated ground you will resolve a lot of problems


----------



## whaler76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Amazon.com: (2) Red Trailer Truck LED Sealed RED 6" Oval Stop/Turn/Tail Light Marine Waterproof Including 3-pin Water Tight Plug DOT SAE with Wires and Grommet : Automotive 

I think these would work if you don't need the housing and everything...If you do need everything, I think I have a set of these new in the package that I could maybe split up and sell you but they would be about $40ea + shipping.


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

So I figured it out! As expected, it was a broken ground connection that I could not see. While running the dedicated grounds as suggested, I saw it fall off. I reconnected ground and all is good. I was very suspect of the light being bad and obviously it was the connection. The light is still perfect. Thanks to you all for your help. Cheers!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RennieRae said:


> So I figured it out! As expected, it was a broken ground connection that I could not see. While running the dedicated grounds as suggested, I saw it fall off. I reconnected ground and all is good. I was very suspect of the light being bad and obviously it was the connection. The light is still perfect. Thanks to you all for your help. Cheers!


LEDs have a much longer life than other types. It’s usually a ground issue when it comes to a lot of these electric issues, especially trailer lights.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

The exact replacement LED light:






J-66-RK – Jammy, Inc. – Lighting, Electronics and Precision Metal







jammyinc.com


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks for all of the advice. It turns out it was in fact a ground wire that had corroded inside a connection that was not obvious until I tried to run a dedicated ground wire as suggested here. The light works fine now that I have reconnected the corroded ground wires. I suspected that the light was still good but just could not find the break until I pulled on it since it was zip tied to the frame.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RennieRae said:


> Thanks for all of the advice. It turns out it was in fact a ground wire that had corroded inside a connection that was not obvious until I tried to run a dedicated ground wire as suggested here. The light works fine now that I have reconnected the corroded ground wires. I suspected that the light was still good but just could not find the break until I pulled on it since it was zip tied to the frame.


Seen this type of thing too many times to count. It will drive you nuts.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Grounds are usually the culprit, in my experience. To diagnose, start at the origin and trace the wires down, or abandon the defective wire and run a new wire. If the light and wiring are 3 years old, rip it all out and start over. If you learn to work on electrical systems, you may pull your hair out, but you'll save money.


----------

